
Top Python Functions I Wish I Knew Earlier - rbanffy
https://towardsdatascience.com/top-3-python-functions-i-wish-i-knew-earlier-8732e6f35161
======
eesmith
I find I use getattr(obj, "name", default) much more than hasattr().

exec() is a security hole, or nasty bug, just waiting to happen.

